# Comedians who turned out to be pretty fucking bonkers right wing & all that!



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2019)

There's that guy who openly markets himself as a Tory comic.  
Not sure whether he goes here cos he pre-outed himself.

And Harry Enfield is a Tory iirc (do they have to be particularly bonkers?).


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 3, 2019)

Lee Hurst is a right wing nomark who really reached for the sky when he angrily pointed out that in the middle of the night twitter trends tended toward “foreign writing” 
This was indicative of a mooslim take over of twitter rather than the fact that the rest of the world is awake when Lee bless his shiny empty head  hurst is asleep in his bucolic English village


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> Lee Hurst is a right wing nomark who really reached for the sky when he angrily pointed out that in the middle of the night twitter trends tended toward “foreign writing”
> This was indicative of a mooslim take over of twitter rather than the fact that the rest of the world is awake when Lee bless his shiny empty head  hurst is asleep in his bucolic English village



That surprises me - if I remember right he used to be on the radio a lot with Mark Thomas.

edit:  have just looked on Wikipedia - you're not joking - he's gone *seriously* far right


----------



## xenon (Jun 3, 2019)

8ball said:


> That surprises me - if I remember right he used to be on the radio a lot with Mark Thomas.
> 
> edit:  have just looked on Wikipedia - you're not joking - he's gone *seriously* far right


He was shit in the 90s too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2019)

think this thread is for people who write or illustrate comics that one might read, with panels and speech bubbles?
Might as well call Jim Davidson a cunt while I am here tho


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> think this thread is for people who write or illustrate comics that one might read, with panels and speech bubbles?



D'oh!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2019)

8ball said:


> D'oh!


Monday the third of June 2019 - mark it in your diary, "The day I was outsmarted by DotCommunist"


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> Monday the third of June 2019 - mark it in your diary, "The day I was outsmarted by DotCommunist"



That's a bit unfair. 

It's not the first time, and it's unlikely to be the last.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 3, 2019)

Frasier off Cheers turned out to be pro Trump

Kelsey Grammer revealed he's pro-Trump and Brexit on Radio 4 and fans are disappointed


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 3, 2019)

And yer man from Seinfeld

"Kramer's" Racist Tirade -- Caught on Tape


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> think this thread is for people who write or illustrate comics that one might read, with panels and speech bubbles?
> Might as well call Jim Davidson a cunt while I am here tho


This ^^^


----------



## 8ball (Jun 3, 2019)

Mea maxima culpa.  

Maybe if a mod did a kindly thread split... 

<I've reported this post, just in case one is about and feeling kind>


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 3, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> think this thread is for people who write or illustrate comics that one might read, with panels and speech bubbles?
> Might as well call Jim Davidson a cunt while I am here tho


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 4, 2019)

Split as requested.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 4, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> Split as requested.



Cheers!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 4, 2019)

Beppe Grillo


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 4, 2019)

Volodymyr Zelensky


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 4, 2019)

Jack Whitehall in about ten years, the posh faced little fuck


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 4, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> Lee Hurst is a right wing nomark who really reached for the sky when he angrily pointed out that in the middle of the night twitter trends tended toward “foreign writing”
> This was indicative of a mooslim take over of twitter rather than the fact that the rest of the world is awake when Lee bless his shiny empty head  hurst is asleep in his bucolic English village


Fuck seriously? He used to be my neighbour back in the day and was alright.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 4, 2019)

Geoff Notcott?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 4, 2019)

Is it enough that Ben Elton's a cunt?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 4, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Is it enough that Ben Elton's a cunt?


Not sure I'd consider him a right wing cunt though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 6, 2019)

For the consideration of the panel:

Inside London's 'Free Speech' Comedy Night  - VICE


----------



## Poot (Jun 6, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> For the consideration of the panel:
> 
> Inside London's 'Free Speech' Comedy Night  - VICE


That's actually really interesting. I've often thought that comedy is only funny if it's left wing but maybe that's because it echoes my own life experiences and thoughts and that's what comedy is. 

I didn't find any of those jokes funny. I wasn't offended, it was just like listening to my children when they're in the mood to push my buttons - in other words childish. And you can imagine the audience weren't laughing either they were HA HA HAing quite aggressively to show solidarity. 

The bit about 'are there any racists here?' was very worrying though. You can easily imagine it going from a comedy night to a 'meeting' of like minded people. Which is terrifying. Little echo chambers popping up where it's okay to be a cunt.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 6, 2019)

Graham Linehan has gone all sorts of nasty on Twitter. And I've seen some of the Lee Hurst stuff on there and it ain't pretty. That surprised me too TBH.


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2019)

Why is Lee Hurst being very right-wing surprising? He always was quite obviously that way inclined. 

Henning Wehn & Simon Evans.  Right-wing, but not bonkers right-wing.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> Henning Wehn & Simon Evans.  Right-wing, but not bonkers right-wing.



Didn't know that.  Maybe it's a thing among absurdists?


----------



## Mogden (Jun 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> Why is Lee Hurst being very right-wing surprising? He always was quite obviously that way inclined.


When he was on They Think It's Over some years ago he seemed quite jovial and got along with everyone. Might be my age that I didn't see it.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 6, 2019)

Mogden said:


> When he was on They Think It's Over some years ago he seemed quite jovial and got along with everyone. Might be my age that I didn't see it.



Maybe he was just jovial and getting on with everyone (extremely right wing, jovial, gets on with everyone: that could be a description of my Dad).


----------



## kabbes (Jun 6, 2019)

Mogden said:


> Graham Linehan has gone all sorts of nasty on Twitter.


Not right wing.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mogden said:


> When he was on They Think It's Over some years ago he seemed quite jovial and got along with everyone. Might be my age that I didn't see it.



It was one of those shows that you just knew was shit even when you were watching it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> Why is Lee Hurst being very right-wing surprising? He always was quite obviously that way inclined.
> 
> Henning Wehn & Simon Evans.  Right-wing, but not bonkers right-wing.



Because Hurst was pro AFA in the late 80's early 90's. Mates of mines from the Bethnal Green/East End knew him.

Evans is an utterly anti-working class stereotype spewing twat, hope the cunt drowns off Hove.

Henning When is as funny is a diagnosis of childhood leukaemia at Christmas.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 6, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Beppe Grillo



Yup, have listened/watched some very funny dvds of his in the past. Was very much on the Left, WAS being the operative word.


----------



## [62] (Jun 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> Henning Wehn & Simon Evans.  Right-wing, but not bonkers right-wing.



Never usually go to stand-up gigs but accidentally saw Henning Wehn a few years ago. He took the piss out of his right-wing political views but in actuality they were barely evident unless you count riffing on personal fiscal responsibility as inherently right-wing, which I certainly don't. I think he means right of centre in the German CDU voting sense rather than a kill-the-poor flag-waving closet racist.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 6, 2019)

[62] said:


> Never usually go to stand-up gigs but accidentally saw Henning Wehn a few years ago. He took the piss out of his right-wing political views but in actuality they were barely evident unless you count riffing on personal fiscal responsibility as inherently right-wing, which I certainly don't. I think he means right of centre in the German CDU voting sense rather than a kill-the-poor flag-waving closet racist.



I'd never noticed him saying anything right wing at all, except very jokingly.
Though I thought Simon Evans was playing a character too.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 6, 2019)

Is Harry Enfield really a Tory?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 6, 2019)

Fedayn said:


> Because Hurst was pro AFA in the late 80's early 90's. Mates of mines from the Bethnal Green/East End knew him.
> 
> Evans is an utterly anti-working class stereotype spewing twat, hope the cunt drowns off Hove.
> 
> Henning When is as funny is a diagnosis of childhood leukaemia at Christmas.


Amazing that Hurst was pro AFA. Obviously people have political journeys but he's proper worry for his wellbeing far right now


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 6, 2019)

Not sure he counts as a comedian and also never in doubt but isn't that Alexander Armstrong a tory activist or something? Arsehole anyway 

Alexander Armstrong: Don't blame us for being rather posh


----------



## Argonia (Jun 6, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Not sure he counts as a comedian and also never in doubt but isn't that Alexander Armstrong a tory activist or something? Arsehole anyway
> 
> Alexander Armstrong: Don't blame us for being rather posh



According to Wikipedia he describes himself as a floating voter and a centrist.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 6, 2019)

Argonia said:


> According to Wikipedia he describes himself as a floating voter and a centrist.



It's hard to tell what counts as right-wing on urban as on this thread, but I was taking the thread title to be "pretty fucking bonkers right-wing", in which case Alexander Armstrong certainly doesn't count.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 6, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Is Harry Enfield really a Tory?




I have heard this from several sources - could be wrong, I guess.  
There is a Graun article describing him as "liberal with a smattering of Catholic conservatism".


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 6, 2019)

8ball said:


> It's hard to tell what counts as right-wing on urban as on this thread, but I was taking the thread title to be "pretty fucking bonkers right-wing", in which case Alexander Armstrong certainly doesn't count.


Well he's a cunt anyway


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2020)

Graham Linehan has been so objectionable and monomaniacal with his transphobia that Twitter has banned him permanently


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 28, 2020)

He was a huge fucking tool on Twitter when I was there years ago, forever getting stroppy with people and setting a particular cadre of terrible liberal luvvies on anyone who disagreed with him.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jun 28, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Graham Linehan has been so objectionable and monomaniacal with his transphobia that Twitter has banned him permanently


Whatever the Twitter administrators have done, it has nothing to do with their own reactions to Linehan’s tweets, all to do with the opaque, behind-the-scenes politics of Twitter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Whatever the Twitter administrators have done, it has nothing to do with their own reactions to Linehan’s tweets, all to do with the opaque, behind-the-scenes politics of Twitter.


<shrugs>


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Whatever the Twitter administrators have done, it has nothing to do with their own reactions to Linehan’s tweets, all to do with the opaque, behind-the-scenes politics of Twitter.



Won't it basically be about avoiding bad press?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 22, 2020)

i think lee hurst closed his twitter account and stropped off  to parler a while ago.it was becoming a diary of someone really not happy.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 23, 2020)

Dont think Harry Enfield is remotely right wing and has done plenty of stuff targeting the tories. Cant see kathy burke working with him if he was


----------



## 8ball (Aug 4, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Dont think Harry Enfield is remotely right wing and has done plenty of stuff targeting the tories. Cant see kathy burke working with him if he was



And stuff targeting just about everyone if we count Spitting Image.  Not sure either point is really conclusive, though.


----------



## smokedout (Aug 4, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Whatever the Twitter administrators have done, it has nothing to do with their own reactions to Linehan’s tweets, all to do with the opaque, behind-the-scenes politics of Twitter.



Of course, it was nothing to do with him calling anyone who disagreed with him groomers and child abusers or bombarding young lesbians with obsessive questions about their sexual preferences and then trying to incite mass pile ons when they refused to engage with him.  That's just perfectly normal feminist behaviour for a middle aged gender critical chap.  Must be the trans secretly controlling twitter again.

He was banned for targeted harassment and platform manipulation btw, which probably means he had a loads of sock accounts on there too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2020)

He’s seriously lost it, chucked his career and lost his family in his ‘crusade’. He’s very unwell.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 4, 2020)

smokedout said:


> Of course, it was nothing to do with him calling anyone who disagreed with him groomers and child abusers or bombarding young lesbians with obsessive questions about their sexual preferences and then trying to incite mass pile ons when they refused to engage with him.  That's just perfectly normal feminist behaviour for a middle aged gender critical chap.



Ewww.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s seriously lost it, chucked his career and lost his family in his ‘crusade’. He’s very unwell.


Very much this. I won't watch any of his stuff now cos it feels like that greasy cooker top you can never get clean when you move into a newly rented place. Makes you shudder no matter how many times you clean it.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 4, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Very much this. I won't watch any of his stuff now cos it feels like that greasy cooker top you can never get clean when you move into a newly rented place. Makes you shudder no matter how many times you clean it.



A lot of people who produce great creative stuff have... issues.
Maybe its better to enjoy the good things about them than throw them out because of the bad.

Not that I manage to follow that rule consistently tbf.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 4, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Dont think Harry Enfield is remotely right wing and has done plenty of stuff targeting the tories. Cant see kathy burke working with him if he was


 didn't he black up some years ago as Mandela?

Apologies if I am remembering that completely wrong...


----------



## Mogden (Aug 4, 2020)

8ball said:


> A lot of people who produce great creative stuff have... issues.
> Maybe its better to enjoy the good things about them than throw them out because of the bad.
> 
> Not that I manage to follow that rule consistently tbf.


I still listen to Pantera and various other bands with dubious members but something about that beast gives me the heeby jeebys. I was never that much of a fan anyway so it's not a big loss but I don't understand why cancel culture has seen lots of other programmes withdrawn but he still sits and gathers royalties from repeats.


----------



## Oula (Aug 4, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I still listen to Pantera and various other bands with dubious members but something about that beast gives me the heeby jeebys. I was never that much of a fan anyway so it's not a big loss but I don't understand why cancel culture has seen lots of other programmes withdrawn but he still sits and gathers royalties from repeats.


Pantera is always my example in discussions like this too. I justify it to myself that I'm there for Dimebag, not Phil. Dimebag was OK, wasn't he? I hope so.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 4, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I still listen to Pantera


Hayden Pantera?  Did she do anything after Heroes?


----------



## flustercuck (Aug 24, 2020)

smokedout said:


> Of course, it was nothing to do with him calling anyone who disagreed with him groomers and child abusers......



Thing with glinner is it was the Stephanie Hayden case a couple of years ago. She sued him after he doxxed her, for targeted harrassment. Cost him 38k in legal fees, and he got a caution (which is a legal admission of guilt).

Just before his account got suspended, Stephanie Hayden put up that she had issued legal papers for a private prosecution as Linehan had been attacking her again on twitter, in violation of the terms of the caution. Less than a week later, Glinner's account is toast. 

Not right wing, but certainly expounding right wing views on gender identity issues. Mind you, thats a whole different post as to why he suddenly started going on about that....


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 24, 2020)

Oula said:


> Pantera is always my example in discussions like this too. I justify it to myself that I'm there for Dimebag, not Phil. Dimebag was OK, wasn't he? I hope so.


But can you still listen to Lostprophets?


----------



## Oula (Aug 24, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> But can you still listen to Lostprophets?


I never did listen to them by choice, but I did actually photograph them once before it all came out. I got lots of pictures of him that could have been used alongside Jez North style "Depraved!" tabloid headlines but decided it would be a tasteless cash in to sell them.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 24, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> But can you still listen to Lostprophets?



Fucking hell, that was a depressing affair.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 1, 2020)

Rightwing comedians not funny enough for BBC shows, says insider
					

Source says producers have sought Conservative-leaning performers, but most ‘aren’t very good’




					www.theguardian.com
				





shortage of right wing comics apparently. Whats Jim Davidson up to these days?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Rightwing comedians not funny enough for BBC shows, says insider
> 
> 
> Source says producers have sought Conservative-leaning performers, but most ‘aren’t very good’
> ...


Not being funny, mostly.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Rightwing comedians not funny enough for BBC shows, says insider
> 
> 
> Source says producers have sought Conservative-leaning performers, but most ‘aren’t very good’
> ...



Isn't he still enjoying the delights of the gilded islamic shithole he moved to so that he wouldn't have to pay taxes/ex-wives?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Rightwing comedians not funny enough for BBC shows, says insider
> 
> 
> Source says producers have sought Conservative-leaning performers, but most ‘aren’t very good’
> ...



Mr Right Wing himself Jeremy Clarkson called brexit a stupid idea and yet they are indignant that not enough high profile celebs or comics endorse brexit or the government.

Stop being shit, stop trying to sell brexit as the best idea since starting the chip pan up after getting home from the pub and maybe you'll get more support?


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 1, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Not being funny, mostly.


To be fair he never really was


----------



## 8ball (Sep 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Rightwing comedians not funny enough for BBC shows, says insider
> 
> 
> Source says producers have sought Conservative-leaning performers, but most ‘aren’t very good’
> ...



I remember Simon Evans being funny but always figured it was an exaggerated character bit.

Quite a while ago now, maybe he’s got more right wing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Not being funny, mostly.


Bigots say that a lot funnily enough. 'I'm not being funny, but...' is in the same arena as 'I'm not racist, but...'


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 1, 2020)

American comedian Ryan Long.  



Spoiler


----------



## N_igma (Sep 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> American comedian Ryan Long.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




That‘s probably the worst, unfunny thing I have ever seen in my life. Don’t ever post anything like that ever again.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2020)

N_igma said:


> That‘s probably the worst, unfunny thing I have ever seen in my life. Don’t ever post anything like that ever again.



You can just ignore anything he posts, it saves time.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> American comedian Ryan Long.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Does he do anything funnier?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 1, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Bigots say that a lot funnily enough. 'I'm not being funny, but...' is in the same arena as 'I'm not racist, but...'



Their supposed comedians don't. When they appear on these BBC panel shows that may or may not be for the chop, they barely say anything at all. They sit there with their arms crossed and with a scowl on their faces, much like Trump does at G7/NATO meetings. Anything you do get out of them is little more that Farage's typical "well, I'd make a joke, but the leftwing luvvies at the BBC (who are paying me to be here) won't let me speak"


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 1, 2020)

8ball said:


> Does he do anything funnier?



His stuff seems to be pretty much like that - gets a little repetitive.

The basketball skit is political satire reflecting our current nutty time I guess so it may not age well.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 1, 2020)

N_igma said:


> That‘s probably the worst, unfunny thing I have ever seen in my life. Don’t ever post anything like that ever again.



Id be (kind of) interested in hearing what you class as funny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Id be (kind of) interested in hearing what you class as funny.


You stealing dogs’ phizzogs


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

Explicity left or right wing comedians? Can't think of many.

Off the top of my head: Peter Kay, Frankie Boyle and Stewart Lee are consistently funny. David Mitchell. It's subjective or something.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

David Mitchell?

He seems to be practically Lib Dem.
Did Alexei Sayle not spring to mind?


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

Comedian off the telly


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> His stuff seems to be pretty much like that - gets a little repetitive.
> 
> The basketball skit is political satire reflecting our current nutty time I guess so it may not age well.



It doesn’t work too well because he takes a right wing interpretation of what he thinks is happening and satirises that rather than what most people could recognise.

That kind of thing _could_ be funny, but misses the mark for that reason.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

mark steel?


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

8ball said:


> David Mitchell?
> 
> He seems to be practically Lib Dem.
> Did Alexei Sayle not spring to mind?



Dunno he's not really current.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> mark steel?



Alexei Sayle. fucking nazi


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> mark steel?



Mark Steel turned out to be right wing?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Mark Steel turned out to be right wing?


No. 

I think this thread may have gone a bit haywire.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

ah as you were I thought we were suggesting left wing or right wing


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> ah as you were I thought we were suggesting left wing or right wing


Oh I see. Yes, there was a post upthread. 

I was getting a bit confused.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

I really liked that German bloke off Have I got news for you he's lovely


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Oh I see. Yes, there was a post upthread.
> 
> I was getting a bit confused.


no, probably me not reading the thread title again


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

tbh there are plenty of funny l/w comics. I struggle to think of a single funny r/w one. Just doesn't work, for the reason 8ball gave above about that painful American chap.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

Is Connolly still left-wing. If so he's funny.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

Henning Wehn that's him  lovely laid back humour


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

8ball said:


> It doesn’t work too well because he takes a right wing interpretation of what he thinks is happening and satirises that rather than what most people could recognise.
> 
> That kind of thing _could_ be funny, but misses the mark for that reason.


It could be funny if a l/w comic were satirising being 'right on'. 

I'm not going to link to it cos it wouldn't be decent, but Michael Gove fancied himself as a r/w comedian once. It is excruciating.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Henning Wehn that's him  lovely laid back humour


Yeah, he's alright. Not remotely r/w


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

did I say he was? 

Eta: it's that thread title thing again isn't it


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yeah, he's alright. Not remotely r/w



I thought I’d read he was kind of r/w.
Maybe mixing him up with someone else..:

Edit: nope - there was a quote from Stewart Lee mentioning Wehn as the closest thing to a funny r/w comedian.  I’ve read in other quarters that he’s slightly libertarian.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I really liked that German bloke off Have I got news for you he's lovely



Wehn is supposedly RW, but I don't know why. I've always enjoyed his usual pop at people who claim to have been in the war but clearly weren't, but beyond that I don't know...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

Kenneth Williams was a funny reactionary. Spike Milligan was pretty reactionary as well.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Wehn is supposedly RW, but I don't know why. I've always enjoyed his usual pop at people who claim to have been in the war but clearly weren't, but beyond that I don't know...


Ok fair enough. Doesn't come out in his comedy, that I've seen.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Wehn is supposedly RW, but I don't know why. I've always enjoyed his usual pop at people who claim to have been in the war but clearly weren't, but beyond that I don't know...



aww he's not is he? really gentle humour I'd associate with lw


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

Peter Cook wasn't exactly a leftie either.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

anti establishment though


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> anti establishment though


Indeed. Hard to see how you can be a funny pro-establishment r/w person.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Is Connolly still left-wing. If so he's funny.



Establishment icon and former court jester to the royals? Not been funny for years, sadly.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Indeed. Hard to see how you can be a funny pro-establishment r/w person.



There are different types of r/w too, though.  The conservative village green warm beer types (perhaps Simon Evans), the fiscal libertarians, the nativists etc. 

Same with the left to a degree (the business-class wokewashers, the idpol’s, the twigs-in-the-beer bearded anarchists, the lifestylers...).


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

8ball said:


> the fiscal libertarians



true, they're a real larf


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> true, they're a real larf



They’re mostly the “standing behind the bully’s shoulder” Richard Hammond types.  More of a foil for the comedy, really.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Establishment icon and former court jester to the royals? Not been funny for years, sadly.


I have a theory about Connolly. His wife psychoanalysed him and made him happy, and sucked his humour dry.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I have a theory about Connolly. His wife psychoanalysed him and made him happy, and sucked his humour dry.



A bit of a twee explanation but as David Grohl sang “where do you go when all your enemies are friends?”.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> true, they're a real larf



I guess PJ O’Rourke might fall into that category.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I have a theory about Connolly. His wife psychoanalysed him and made him happy, and sucked his humour dry.


That’s a bit Yoko Ono


----------



## flustercuck (Sep 2, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It could be funny if a l/w comic were satirising being 'right on'.
> 
> I'm not going to link to it cos it wouldn't be decent, but Michael Gove fancied himself as a r/w comedian once. It is excruciating.



100% true ; in 1992, Gove was had just left Uni (I forget which one, Oxford? ) and presented a C4 show with David Baddiel entitled "A Shot In The Dark". A whole series AFAIK, and some of it is on vimeo.

It is spectacular, only in its horrendounesss. Gove is trying to be funny, but is stitled, forced, lacking in any comedic skills of delivery, and seems to be playing to straight man in a double act. Whilst on his own.

To describe it as unfunny, would be like describing a funeral procession as a laugh riot on the scale unseen by man or beast.

I've seen funnier autopsies.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

We are not counting Thatcher’s funeral procession, I assume.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 2, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh there are plenty of funny l/w comics.


surely you jest littlebabyjesus


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 2, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> American comedian Ryan Long.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




That was deep.


----------



## xenon (Sep 2, 2020)

Are there any


flustercuck said:


> 100% true ; in 1992, Gove was had just left Uni (I forget which one, Oxford? ) and presented a C4 show with David Baddiel entitled "A Shot In The Dark". A whole series AFAIK, and some of it is on vimeo.
> 
> It is spectacular, only in its horrendounesss. Gove is trying to be funny, but is stitled, forced, lacking in any comedic skills of delivery, and seems to be playing to straight man in a double act. Whilst on his own.
> 
> ...



I wanna see it. Is it on YT?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2020)

flustercuck said:


> 100% true ; in 1992, Gove was had just left Uni (I forget which one, Oxford? ) and presented a C4 show with David Baddiel entitled "A Shot In The Dark".



Let's not withhold credit from Tracey MacLeod here - this particular stinking stool had three legs.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2020)

xenon said:


> Are there any
> 
> 
> I wanna see it. Is it on YT?


Bits of it, yes.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

xenon said:


> Are there any
> 
> 
> I wanna see it. Is it on YT?



Bet you don’t get through the whole thing.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

:shudders:


----------



## xenon (Sep 2, 2020)

Wel that's that then. Yeah some of it is on YT and well, it's bad, but not enjoyable bad. Just mind numbingly pfft.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I have a theory about Connolly. His wife psychoanalysed him and made him happy, and sucked his humour dry.



"Women, eh... can't live with them" etc


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2020)

The infamous ‘Dave X’ interview is at 31m35s in this comp:


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh there are plenty of funny l/w comics. I struggle to think of a single funny r/w one. Just doesn't work, for the reason 8ball gave above about that painful American chap.



I can't remember which comedian  recently said "no body wants to see right wing comedy just like no body wants to see a left wing action film"


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

kittyP said:


> I can't remember which comedian  recently said "no body wants to see right wing comedy just like no body wants to see a left wing action film"



<trying really hard to think of good l/w action film now...>


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

Twat the Nazis films?


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 2, 2020)

8ball said:


> <trying really hard to think of good l/w action film now...>



Face? More of a heist movie, I guess.

Face (1997 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> Face? More of a heist movie, I guess.
> 
> Face (1997 film) - Wikipedia



Don’t know it.

Would The Matrix count?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2020)

8ball said:


> <trying really hard to think of good l/w action film now...>


"I
The person I was quoting (but forgot the name) also said "Imagine The Avengers having to meet with the UN to sanction their actions"


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

kittyP said:


> The person I was quoting (but forgot the name) also said imagine The Avengers having to meet with the UN to sanction their actions



Which kind of sort of happens in the films..


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

Oh yeah, District 9, maybe?
And perhaps District 13?

In a way, maybe Total Recall too.

If satires count then there is also a load of Paul Verhoeven stuff..


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

Schindler's List.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Schindler's List.



Action movie?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Inglorious Basterds



Is Nazi-killing _necessarily_ left wing?


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

Well yeah, unless you just like taking lives for the hell of it.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

The Hunger Games and Equilibrium have some l/w content, arguably.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Well yeah, unless you just like taking lives for the hell of it.



I think you can be _fairly_ r/w and still hate the Nazis.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

Kelly's Heroes (the paint shells at least - a devastating critique of RW warmongering)


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

8ball said:


> I think you can be _fairly_ r/w and still hate the Nazis.



_Fairly _right wing isn't my concern when there are Nazis to be killed


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Inglorious Basterds





Humberto said:


> Schindler's List.


Hahahahah


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2020)

The Battle Of Algiers has a bit of action in it


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Hahahahah


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

fucking cunt


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


>


at the idea they are left wing films


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

Oh ok  well go suck yer balls


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> fucking cunt



Not seen it. Great title, mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Oh ok  well go suck yer balls


I wish i could. this is the time of night when you say silly things. good night.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

No it's not, you butted in with 'hahahahaha'. Maybe I don't know as much as you about films, but you are are still a rude cunt.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

In fact I don't know what gives you you your big ego.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> In fact I don't know what gives you you your big ego.



Maybe an attempt to emulate the content-free twattery of Marty1..


----------



## scifisam (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Well yeah, unless you just like taking lives for the hell of it.



That's the plot of the movie.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Id be (kind of) interested in hearing what you class as funny.



I find all forms of comedy funny - slapstick, deadpan, sarcastic, surreal, satire. It’s all good to me...if it’s done right.

That one you posted was terrible though. The writer just made a caricature of what he believed a left wing voter was and applied the most lazy cliché ridden tropes onto that caricature and told him to shout for a couple of minutes. At the same time apparently right wing people are just cool and collected and don’t need any policies they just suddenly take Bernie Sanders voters over because that makes about as much sense as an underwater hairdryer.

Don’t get me wrong, there was an interesting premise there. Left and right wing on the basketball court, there could’ve been a battle of ideas, maybe one side dunking on the other but then the other side calls a technical. Then eventually they end up in a fight or something. You know how it usually ends up when left and right wing people have a debate? There’s me, a non-comedian already improving that premise. But no, just get a caricature of a left-wing voter and make them shout for a few minutes. Man I cringed so hard at that.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

but ... but ... but ... it's what marty1 gets ALLTHETIME


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> but ... but ... but ... it's what marty gets ALLTHETIME


Pls insert Marty's number


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

done, apols to the proper marty


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> done, apols to the proper marty


That shows a good spirit


----------



## Santino (Sep 2, 2020)

I saw Henning Wehn at a live gig criticising the idea of charity shops, because shops shouldn't be selling things that people have just given them for free.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 2, 2020)

8ball said:


> Didn't know that.  Maybe it's a thing among absurdists?


Harry Hill is right wing he did that I Wanna Baby thing and some other stuff. Still funny quote often in my view though.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 2, 2020)

Eric Morecambe was a Tory but probably a bit late to book him for a panel show.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

scifisam said:


> That's the plot of the movie.



Was it?  I wasn't on best form having taken some medication. (btw i'm fine if anyone wants to know).


----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish i could. this is the time of night when you say silly things. good night.



Sorry. It was out of order to call you a cunt.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## 8ball (Sep 2, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Sorry. It was out of order to call you a cunt.



Low blow by me too - sorry OU, grouchiness at other things spilling over.


----------



## Santino (Sep 2, 2020)

I'd also like to apologise, in advance, for calling OU a cunt, should I ever do so.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 2, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Not sure he counts as a comedian and also never in doubt but isn't that Alexander Armstrong a tory activist or something? Arsehole anyway
> 
> Alexander Armstrong: Don't blame us for being rather posh


I remember him talking about going round for dinner with his mate (then prime minister) David Cameron on pointless. "He's such a lovely bloke".


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2020)

Was dissapointed to read about Milligan and 'Curry and chips' the other day. I found this blog where the bloke revisits the worst of british comedy (and light entertainment) from the day and writes it up, this one about cheggers in Naked Jungle led me there:








						Naked Jungle
					

Without question, Channel 5’s nude gameshow, Naked Jungle, is one of the most infamous programs ever broadcast. You’ll find it cited at or near the top of every article or clip show abo…




					franticplanet.wordpress.com


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 2, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> "Women, eh... can't live with them" etc


It wasn't a 'women' point. His best comedy came from a position of rage. Take away the rage and you take away the source. Could just as easily happen to a woman made happy by a man. But hey ho.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## JimW (Sep 2, 2020)

They should really add a system alert for these open seasons on calling other users cunts. Very easy to miss them, especially from another time zone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2020)

Cunts


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 2, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> American comedian Ryan Long.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Never heard of him, wouldnt want to hear him again  and whether he is 'left' or 'right' he is just not funny. If you showed anyone that at work they'd think there is something wrong with you.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 2, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Never heard of him.



Yeah, me neither until recently.




The39thStep said:


> whether he is 'left' or 'right' he is just not funny.



Well, that’s subjective of course, but - according to his YT channel, that particular video has 30k thumbs up and 204 thumbs down, so you’re subjectively wrong 



The39thStep said:


> If you showed anyone that at work they'd think there is something wrong with you.



Where on earth do you work at?  A morgue?


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 3, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Id be (kind of) interested in hearing what you class as funny.





Marty1 said:


> Yeah, me neither until recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marty the problem about judging things on likes/thumbs etc  is that Bob the Builder got to number one and Trip Advisor rated my local McDonalds as the best place to eat.. As for the dead they they'd rest in peace  knowing they had been blessed never having to watch that shite. Did you show anyone at work  or your family that clip? What did they make of it ?


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 3, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Marty the problem about judging things on likes/thumbs etc  is that Bob the Builder got to number one and Trip Advisor rated my local McDonalds as the best place to eat.. As for the dead they they'd rest in peace  knowing they had been blessed never having to watch that shite. Did you show anyone at work  or your family that clip? What did they make of it ?



YT is quite a tough crowd to please so those thumbs up don’t count for nothing - I’m sure if they were the other way around (30k in the negative) someone would mention such as ‘proof’ it wasn’t ‘funny’.

Point taken on your other points but when you think of it, it’s a bit daft to argue over something which is highly subjective.

The video is very much an exaggeration/reflection of online political culture as it is now so likely to [edit] NOT [edit] age very well, plus his style of comedy can become repetitively irritating after a while.

Have I shown it to anyone at work or family? No.

As an aside - who do you personally find funny?


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 3, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> YT is quite a tough crowd to please so those thumbs up don’t count for nothing - I’m sure if they were the other way around (30k in the negative) someone would mention such as ‘proof’ it wasn’t ‘funny’.
> 
> Point taken on your other points but when you think of it, it’s a bit daft to argue over something which is highly subjective.
> 
> ...



Tommy Cooper
Arnold Brown
Stewart Lee
The Fast Show
Alan Partridge
Chris Morris
Sir Les Patterson
Sacha Baron Cohen
Kevin Bridges
Julia Davis
Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Danny McBride


----------



## existentialist (Sep 3, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> YT is quite a tough crowd to please so those thumbs up don’t count for nothing - I’m sure if they were the other way around (30k in the negative) someone would mention such as ‘proof’ it wasn’t ‘funny’.
> 
> Point taken on your other points but when you think of it, it’s a bit daft to argue over something which is highly subjective.
> 
> ...


YT "thumbs ups" owe as much to dogpiling and campaigning as pretty much any other social media approbation. TBH, they're essentially meaningless beyond being a metric for how "noticed" something is, not how good or well-regarded it is.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 3, 2020)

existentialist said:


> YT "thumbs ups" owe as much to dogpiling and campaigning as pretty much any other social media approbation. TBH, they're essentially meaningless beyond being a metric for how "noticed" something is, not how good or well-regarded it is.



How and _who_ noticed it. But yeah.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2020)

existentialist said:


> YT "thumbs ups" owe as much to dogpiling and campaigning as pretty much any other social media approbation. TBH, they're essentially meaningless beyond being a metric for how "noticed" something is, not how good or well-regarded it is.



Reminds me of the poster who tried to link intelligence with financial success.


----------



## flustercuck (Sep 5, 2020)

xenon said:


> Are there any
> 
> 
> I wanna see it. Is it on YT?



vimeo I think, in three parts. Certainly was a year ago or so. it is....not recommended.

I forgot Tracey MacLeod - and thats probably for the best.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2020)

flustercuck said:


> I forgot Tracey MacLeod - and thats probably for the best.



AMATEURS!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2020)

She was a quite personable presenter on GLR, mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2021)

Linehan continues to be a menace to the trans and wider LGBT community








						Graham Linehan joined a queer women’s dating app to share trans people’s profiles. It backfired, badly
					

A dating app for women and queer people has been forced to clarify that trans women are welcome after Graham Linehan set up a fake account.




					www.pinknews.co.uk
				











						Graham Linehan, booted from Twitter for hateful conduct, returns with fake 'trans guy' account
					

Graham Linehan, who was removed from Twitter for hateful conduct, returned to the platform by pretending to be a trans person.




					www.pinknews.co.uk


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 21, 2021)

Awful behaviour


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 21, 2021)

Bizarre behaviour. 

Lineham's a particularly sad one because Father Ted is amazing and, in the context of its time, brave and outspoken speaking truth to power, everything comedy can and should be. 

I don't really care when a twat like Lee Hurst goes off the rails, but Graham Lineham used to be seriously good.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes I was gutted when I saw that, I'm half way through watching the series for the fourth? time through and gives pause for thought that he's turned out such a twat  Doing something like that for no reason, too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yes I was gutted when I saw that, I'm half way through watching the series for the fourth? time through and gives pause for thought that he's turned out such a twat  Doing something like that for no reason, too.


He’s clearly had a breakdown but my sympathy is limited


----------



## two sheds (Feb 21, 2021)

Good way to look at it I think.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 13, 2021)

Never heard of this one before...









						Andrew Lawrence's Twitter account deleted after racist England football tweets
					

Comedian Andrew Lawrence's Twitter account has been deleted after several racist social media comments were made on the profile following England's penalty shootout against Italy




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Never heard of this one before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He posts a lot of comedy 'character' vids , which get a fair response from his fan base. Spectacular self own here though,  all his gigs cancelled.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 13, 2021)

Rejects label of “right wing” and then moans about ‘Marxist values’ in comedy.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2021)

I've just watched a bit of him on YouTube. I'm well aware that I'm already primed against him...but no. He's not funny. Silly voices, oversharing, and we're 2 minutes in and he's stigmatising mental health problems. Unfunnily.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2021)

One of the tweets 


I mean, WTF? How could any comedian think this was a good look?


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> One of the tweets
> View attachment 278371
> 
> I mean, WTF? How could any comedian think this was a good look?


Don't get it, he's taking the piss out of Elphicke, Grimes et al. isn't he?  What's wrong with that?  He doesn't actually mean that, he's showing the end result of those tweets.

To be honest, I haven't kept up with this latest outrage though so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I've just watched a bit of him on YouTube. I'm well aware that I'm already primed against him...but no. He's not funny. Silly voices, oversharing, and we're 2 minutes in and he's stigmatising mental health problems. Unfunnily.


I too watched a few minutes and decided he was one of those comedians who aren’t funny. Good to know they exist all across the political spectrum


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 13, 2021)

tommers said:


> Don't get it, he's taking the piss out of Elphicke, Grimes et al. isn't he?  What's wrong with that?  He doesn't actually mean that, he's showing the end result of those tweets.
> 
> To be honest, I haven't kept up with this latest outrage though so maybe I'm wrong.


Yeah, that's the thing, comedy's often a bit of a grey area, and lots of things that sound dodgy and shitty out of context can be very funny when delivered deliberately in character by an Alan Partridge or similar. Having said that, from what I've seen about the context for this particular guy:


> Referring to Marcus Rashford, the footballer and child poverty campaigner, who was one of three England players to miss a penalty last night, along with Jadon Sancho and Bukayo Sako, Lawrence tweeted:
> 
> "Equality, diversity, shit penalties.", which he followed up with: "All I'm saying is, the white guys scored."
> 
> ...


It does sound like he probably is just an utter cunt.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2021)

tommers said:


> Don't get it, he's taking the piss out of Elphicke, Grimes et al. isn't he?  What's wrong with that?  He doesn't actually mean that, he's showing the end result of those tweets.
> 
> To be honest, I haven't kept up with this latest outrage though so maybe I'm wrong.


These are not isolated examples of his output - he has form.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 13, 2021)

definitely form for shite like that dressed up as humour. and attracted the right-wing audience you'd expect.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> One of the tweets
> View attachment 278371
> 
> I mean, WTF? How could any comedian think this was a good look?



He appeals to the sorts of people - white men, if I was to hazard a guess - who tend to come back with "But it's just bantz, mate" if another white man challenges them on anything they say. Or "Time of the month izzit, love?" if a white woman does. Or "If you don't like it here you can always fuck off back wherever you came from" if it is a man who's not white/sounds foreign does it.
771 of them there, I see.

So he probably does alright on the comedy circuit.


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, that's the thing, comedy's often a bit of a grey area, and lots of things that sound dodgy and shitty out of context can be very funny when delivered deliberately in character by an Alan Partridge or similar. Having said that, from what I've seen about the context for this particular guy:
> 
> It does sound like he probably is just an utter cunt.


ugh.  yeah.


----------



## xenon (Jul 13, 2021)

I actually used to quite like him, on R4 before all this stuff, several years ago.

Those tweets above. What's his defence for that, he's just playing a racist , saying racist things, like ironically or something?

Playing a character on a platform using your own name, where you also post your own thoughts on things, doesn't really work does it. Racist prick.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 13, 2021)

Espresso said:


> He appeals to the sorts of people - white men, if I was to hazard a guess - who tend to come back with *"But it's just bantz, mate"* if another white man chellenges them on anything they say. Or "Time of the month izzit, love?" if a white woman does. Or "If you don't like it here you can always fuck off back wherever you came from" if it is a man who's not white/sounds foreign does it.
> 771 of them there, I see.
> 
> So he probably does alright on the comedy circuit.


Yeah used by bullies and racists everywhere. 
A guy at might last place of work was like this, a total work place bully, but it was just 'bantz'. Made my time there a misery and our boss was not much better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Never heard of this one before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... never will again


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2021)

Espresso said:


> He appeals to the sorts of people - white men, if I was to hazard a guess - who tend to come back with "But it's just bantz, mate" if another white man chellenges them on anything they say. Or "Time of the month izzit, love?" if a white woman does. Or "If you don't like it here you can always fuck off back wherever you came from" if it is a man who's not white/sounds foreign does it.
> 771 of them there, I see.
> 
> So he probably does alright on the comedy circuit.


His comedy circuit seems to have been reduced by 100%


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2021)

marty21 said:


> His comedy circuit seems to have been reduced by 100%


as will his earnings


----------



## alex_ (Jul 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> One of the tweets
> View attachment 278371
> 
> I mean, WTF? How could any comedian think this was a good look?



this is one of the least offensive ones


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2021)

alex_ said:


> this is one of the least offensive ones


yeh. and it's still not a good look.

incidentally, has anyone else seen the jack dee let's be incredibly rude to siberians programme?


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 13, 2021)

There was that time back in 2014 when he had a rant about comedians taking the piss out of UKIP









						Andrew Lawrence slams anti-UKIP comedians in online rant
					

Stand-up comedian Andrew Lawrence has been sharply criticised after posting an angry tirade on his Facebook page attacking 'moronic, liberal' TV comedians who crack jokes about UKIP.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> There was that time back in 2014 when he had a rant about comedians taking the piss out of UKIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From that article...


> Mock the Week host Dara Ó Briain was among the many comedians who responded to Lawrence’s rant on Twitter, saying: ‘Hey Andrew, sorry I’m so aging, bald and fat, but as an an immigrant I’ll retain my disdain for anti-immigrant politics.’


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Wow, just wow.



he’s probably trying to prove he’s not a racist


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 13, 2021)

had a horrible feeling this would end up driving his platform somewhere else... youtube + patreon, then. all the dribbling right-wingers will come to his aid.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 13, 2021)

TBH there should be a question mark over any comedian repeatably employed by the BBC that proclaims lefty politics.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> TBH there should be a question mark over any comedian repeatably employed by the BBC that proclaims lefty politics.


There is a debate within the comedy world about the whole apparent tendency of comedy to be "lefty". And the general consensus is that it isn't, but that it will inevitably appear to the right to be so. The point of comedy (particularly anything current affairs or political) is to poke fun at the incongruities of the behaviours of politicians. So it tends to go without saying that most political comedy will tend towards lampooning whatever the current "establishment" is, whether that's a left-wing establishment, or - as has been the case since about 1979 - a right wing one.

In any case, I listen to a fair amount of BBC current affairs comedy, and I'd say that everyone gets walloped pretty much evenly. "Dead Ringers" is currently on, and the parodies of the shadow Cabinet are every bit as incisive and unforgiving as those of the Government.

And, actually, very few comedians will identify as "left" - most let their political views speak for themselves. Nobody is going to be under any illusions about the political views of, say, Mark Steel after 10 minutes of a set of his. But when comedians start doing the victim snowflake thing and saying "pah, it's all a BBC elitist conspiracy, nobody hires right wing comics", and promptly brands themselves "right wing comedian" or whatever, they've turned themselves into a niche act. For example, I think that Geoff Norcott could be a passably funny comedian - I like his delivery, and his comic persona - but the continual "course the lefties won't like me saying this, but..." stuff detracts from it.

Simon Evans, on the other hand, seems to be the classic right-wing version of someone like Mark Steel - genuinely funny in his own right, has a slightly askew take on politics, whether left or right, but somehow still unashamedly right wing. But it's not part of his schtick, so it doesn't get in the way in the same way it does for those "oh, me, I'm 'anti-woke'..." artists whose only real stock in trade is just how not like all those horrible-lefties-we-all-despise we are <awaits gales of audience laughter, rinse and repeat>...and who them complain bitterly when people don't think they're funny. It's almost as if some of the Right have some kind of sense of entitlement


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Wow, just wow.



Whoa, he is/was so obviously a wrong un. Never heard of him until today. Did they really let him on the telly/stage? 

A very racist twist to suggest it was 'wokeness' and reverse racism that got Cosby off and not a legal technicality. He hasn't even got a satirical point to make but goes ahead anyway.  Plenty of funny to be had with the rather grim Cosby case, but this isn't the real point of contention (and more importantly perhaps for a comedian), it just isn't funny.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> TBH there should be a question mark over any comedian repeatably employed by the BBC that proclaims lefty politics.


?


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> A very racist twist to suggest it was 'wokeness' and reverse racism that got Cosby off and not a legal technicality.


I don't even think that was the worst bit; it suggests all the survivors are white in order to shoehorn a black-on-white racist narrative on top and it trivialises sexual assault for some obscure political point. It’s vile and unfunny.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> ?



State broadcaster, filled to the gills with public schooled, oxbridge wankers and one of the most sophisticated propaganda vehicles on the planet?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> State broadcaster, filled to the gills with public schooled, oxbridge wankers and one of the most sophisticated propaganda vehicles on the planet?



There are thousands of workers in the BBC who are not from the elite. 

Drivers, porters, canteen staff, cleaners, postroom workers, electricians, IT, librarians, technicians etc.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> There are thousands of workers in the BBC who are not from the elite.
> 
> Drivers, porters, canteen staff, cleaners, postroom workers, electricians, IT, librarians, technicians etc.



So, they, the cleaners etc, chose who influences the public?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> So, they, the cleaners etc, chose who influences the public?



Sure, why not. The corporation wouldn't exist without the workers.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> State broadcaster, filled to the gills with public schooled, oxbridge wankers and one of the most sophisticated propaganda vehicles on the planet?



So left-wing comedians should refuse to work for the biggest broadcaster in the country? OK then.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> In any case, I listen to a fair amount of BBC current affairs comedy, and I'd say that everyone gets walloped pretty much evenly. "Dead Ringers" is currently on, and the parodies of the shadow Cabinet are every bit as incisive and unforgiving as those of the Government.



Yeah, I've always enjoyed their coverage of Corbyn, McDonnell AAANNND DIANE ABBOTT!!!!!! But they had a hilarious sexual assault joke a couple of weeks ago that stopped me listening.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

scifisam said:


> So left-wing comedians should refuse to work for the biggest broadcaster in the country? OK then.



That wasn’t my point. To expand, the BBC fundamentally exists to support state interests. A question mark should hang over alleged left wing talent that’s consistently given a platform by the corporation. It’s important not to conflate liberal with left.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> That wasn’t my point. To expand, the BBC fundamentally exists to support state interests. A question mark should hang over alleged left wing talent that’s consistently given a platform by the corporation. It’s important not to conflate liberal with left.



Are you Irish?


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Are you Irish?



?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> ?



Asking because your username sounds like one of those unfunny jokes that Oxbridge types posing as (to quote you) a "lefty" would use on liberal shows like HIGNFY.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Asking because your username sounds like one of those unfunny jokes that Oxbridge types posing as (to quote you) a "lefty" would use on liberal shows like HIGNFY.



Do you usually stoop to ad hominem attacks?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Do you usually stoop to ad hominem attacks?



Commenting on your username.

Are you Irish, or is it a jape?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Sure, why not. The corporation wouldn't exist without the workers.


I'm not sure what the point being made by anyone actually is, but generally in every TV station I have worked (not for, but actually inside) BBC, itv, ITN, Channel 5 - the cleaners, cooks, IT, post, drivers, library workers etc etc do not really interact with production staff in any meaningful way whatsoever. I doubt it is done on purpose, but if it's not a small production company you wouldn't even know who set up and maintained the systems all your shows were edited on. Its like a class divide.


----------



## maomao (Jul 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not sure what the point being made by anyone actually is, but generally in every TV station I have worked (not for, but actually inside) BBC, itv, ITN, Channel 5 - the cleaners, cooks, IT, post, drivers, library workers etc etc do not really interact with production staff in any meaningful way whatsoever. I doubt it is done on purpose, but if it's not a small production company you wouldn't even know who set up and maintained the systems all your shows were edited on. Its like a class divide.


It's not _like a_ class divide. It _is the_ class divide.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Commenting on your username.
> 
> Are you Irish, or is it a jape?



Want to check my details after posting about  BBC propaganda?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Commenting on your username.
> 
> Are you Irish, or is it a jape?


What have you got against Irish people?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2021)

maomao said:


> It's not _like a_ class divide. It _is the_ class divide.


True. . . And very visible when you see it in the TV microcosm.
I meant I was likening it to society as a whole. . . But of course it is, as you say, part of society in itself.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Commenting on your username.
> 
> Are you Irish, or is it a jape?


Bit late in the day to bring that up now


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Do you usually stoop to ad hominem attacks?


The answer is yes.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> The answer is yes.



Lol


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> What have you got against Irish people?



It's what am asking him.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Want to check my details after posting about  BBC propaganda?



It's not that interesting


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's not that interesting



It’s got you very upset. I’m guessing you’re a liberal and BBC fan. Anymore personal, off-topic shit stirring and you’ll be blocked.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's not that interesting



…and we have it, you are a middle class liberal which explains your weird defence of the BBC…

Post in thread 'Electoral fronts are not enough we need to Make The Middle Class history:'
Electoral fronts are not enough we need to Make The Middle Class history:


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> …and we have it, you are a middle class liberal which explains your weird defence of the BBC…
> 
> Post in thread 'Electoral fronts are not enough we need to Make The Middle Class history:'
> Electoral fronts are not enough we need to Make The Middle Class history:



We were all young and naive, once.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> It’s got you very upset. I’m guessing you’re a liberal and BBC fan. Anymore personal, off-topic shit stirring and you’ll be blocked.


You're the cricketing fan who got upset when it was pointed out to you that the corporation is much more than your Oxbridge chums.

Asking why you're using a dubious username is hardly ad hominem/personal attacks.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> That wasn’t my point. To expand, the BBC fundamentally exists to support state interests. A question mark should hang over alleged left wing talent that’s consistently given a platform by the corporation. It’s important not to conflate liberal with left.


But you've got that a bit topsy-turvy. If a left-wing comic like, say, Mark Steel or the late Jeremy Hardy, or going back a bit, the late Linda Smith, repeatedly appears on the BBC and is able to be as left-wing as they want to be while doing so, why would they refuse the gig? They're being paid ultimately via the licence fee, rather than via commercial interests if you appear on, say, Dave instead.

It's all very well being principled, but you're going to end up with no career whatever at that rate, and what good does that do anybody?

And then there is stuff like I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue or Just a Minute. Unless Mornington Crescent contains some kind of subtle propaganda message that I've missed, I'm not sure how appearing on that kind of show is harming anything.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> But you've got that a bit topsy-turvy. If a left-wing comic like, say, Mark Steel or the late Jeremy Hardy, or going back a bit, the late Linda Smith, repeatedly appears on the BBC and is able to be as left-wing as they want to be while doing so, why would they refuse the gig? They're being paid ultimately via the licence fee, rather than via commercial interests if you appear on, say, Dave instead.
> 
> It's all very well being principled, but you're going to end up with no career whatever at that rate, and what good does that do anybody?
> 
> And then there is stuff like I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue or Just a Minute. Unless Mornington Crescent contains some kind of subtle propaganda message that I've missed, I'm not sure how appearing on that kind of show is harming anything.



You’ve completely misunderstood. Go back and read a bit more carefully.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> You're the cricketing fan who got upset when it was pointed out to you that the corporation is much more than your Oxbridge chums.
> 
> Asking why you're using a dubious username is hardly ad hominem/personal attacks.



You’ve already been shown that cleaners do not run or control what is broadcast by the BBC. Welcome to my ban list


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> You’ve completely misunderstood. Go back and read a bit more cafefully.


I don't think I have misunderstood. you seem to think that a comic being repeatedly booked by the BBC therefore cannot be considered left-wing, almost by definition, because otherwise the BBC wouldn't book them. 

I'll give you a specific example: Mark Steel's in Town, a show on Radio 4. Do you think Mark Steel is suspect due to doing that show on the BBC? If so, why?


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I don't think I have misunderstood. you seem to think that a comic being repeatedly booked by the BBC therefore cannot be considered left-wing, almost by definition, because otherwise the BBC wouldn't book them.
> 
> I'll give you a specific example: Mark Steel's in Town, a show on Radio 4. Do you think Mark Steel is suspect due to doing that show on the BBC? If so, why?



Radio 4 shows are produced by the middle class for the middle class. Having a token lefty or 2 such as Steel or Hardy gives the rest of their messaging credibility.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I don't think I have misunderstood. you seem to think that a comic being repeatedly booked by the BBC therefore cannot be considered left-wing, almost by definition, because otherwise the BBC wouldn't book them.
> 
> I'll give you a specific example: Mark Steel's in Town, a show on Radio 4. Do you think Mark Steel is suspect due to doing that show on the BBC? If so, why?



Please show me where I said left wing talent should shun the BBC?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Radio 4 shows are produced by the middle class for the middle class. Having a token lefty or 2 such as Steel or Hardy gives the rest of their messaging credibility.


Ah, I see. You've bulletproofed your argument. Ok. I only have bullets, so I'll leave you at that.

However, I'll mention this. Ken Loach first made his name with the BBC. Your view of state broadcasting is not a very sophisticated one.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Please show me where I said left wing talent should shun the BBC?


Nah. Cant' be arsed any more. You don't have anything interesting to say.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Nah. Cant' be arsed any more. You don't have anything interesting to say.



Another middle class liberal on my ban list. At least you have some company.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Another middle class liberal on my ban list. At least you have some company.


I hadn't noticed what a complete twat you were until this thread. 

Ah well.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Another middle class liberal on my ban list. At least you have some company.


I think you'd better add this middle class liberal to your ban list, too, because I'm finding your line of reasoning equally incomprehensible.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think you'd better add this middle class liberal to your ban list, too, because I'm finding your line of reasoning equally incomprehensible.



Happy to oblige. Anymore for anymore?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> You’ve already been shown that cleaners do not run or control what is broadcast by the BBC. Welcome to my ban list


Devestated


----------



## keybored (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Happy to oblige. Anymore for anymore?


Just claim you got "hacked", it's the in thing.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Please show me where I said left wing talent should shun the BBC?



They'll be vetted under your suggestion, won't they


RileyOBlimey said:


> TBH there should be a question mark over any comedian repeatably employed by the BBC that proclaims lefty politics.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

keybored said:


> Just claim you got "hacked", it's the in thing.



That’s 4 to list. One more for a 5-fer.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Happy to oblige. Anymore for anymore?


I'm beginning to think you should switch from opt in to opt out.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm beginning to think you should switch from opt in to opt out.



A curated list of liberals and tories to ease banning would be grand.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 14, 2021)

Is this person that person who did similar stuff on other threads? Telling everyone "you're gonna be on my banned list in a minute if you're not careful" ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is this person that person who did similar stuff on other threads? Telling everyone "you're gonna be on my banned list in a minute if you're not careful" ?


Border Reiver


----------



## andysays (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Happy to oblige. Anymore for anymore?


I don't consider myself middle class or liberal, but if you feel like adding me to your ignore list too, go right ahead.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> A curated list of liberals and tories to ease banning would be grand.


I think just a list of users would do that.

Although that may be more of a curate's egg than a curated list.


----------



## Santino (Jul 14, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is this person that person who did similar stuff on other threads? Telling everyone "you're gonna be on my banned list in a minute if you're not careful" ?





krtek a houby said:


> Border Reiver



Mr Retro did something similar recently.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Border Reiver


That's the one yeah.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

andysays said:


> I don't consider myself middle class or liberal, but if you feel like adding me to your ignore list too, go right ahead.



My virtual reactionary work camp is only for liberals, tories and other counter-revolutionaries.


----------



## belboid (Jul 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Border Reiver


This one appeared the day woweed was banned, a whole fortnight before BR disappeared.  

a tedious twat, whatever it is or was


----------



## andysays (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> My virtual reactionary work camp is only for liberals, tories and other counter-revolutionaries.


I'd be happy for you to make an exception in my case


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 14, 2021)

Santino said:


> Mr Retro did something similar recently.


Did they? I didn't notice that one but I did notice some kind of nonsense going on with them. I tend to switch off from it to be honest.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 14, 2021)

belboid said:


> This one appeared the day woweed was banned, a whole fortnight before BR disappeared.
> 
> a tedious twat, whatever it is or was


Sock puppetry? 

There was dubious talk of puppetry in the initial posts.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

andysays said:


> I'd be happy for you to make an exception in my case



You haven’t set off my cuntometer.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 14, 2021)

Noun: Cunt

Def: A person who doesn't think what I'm saying is interesting.


----------



## andysays (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> You haven’t set off my cuntometer.


Maybe I will try a bit harder later, though TBH I'm not convinced you're worth the bother.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 14, 2021)

andysays said:


> Maybe I will try a bit harder later, though TBH I'm not convinced you're worth the bother.



That’s a 3.4 on the Twat Scale and a 5-fer.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 14, 2021)

Couldn't we just lock all these Border Riever lookalikes into a single thread on their own and just watch and laugh as they continually threaten to ignore each other?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> That’s a 3.4 on the Twat Scale and a 5-fer.


Ah, bless the little snowflake.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 14, 2021)

Mods - please retitle thread to add the phrase: “posters who turned to be pretty fucking bonkers”


----------



## 8ball (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Happy to oblige. Anymore for anymore?



Me, me!!  Do me!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Mods - please retitle thread to add the phrase: “posters who turned to be pretty fucking bonkers”


Now that is just the list of members


----------



## Knotted (Jul 14, 2021)

I think everyone's coming off a bit badly here. Is this really worth a pile on?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

Knotted said:


> I think everyone's coming off a bit badly here. Is this really worth a pile on?


Given that the thread is mostly people begging to be put in someone's ignore list, isn't it rather the _opposite_ of a pile-on? A pile-off, maybe?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 14, 2021)

Has Lawrence come out and said anything since his shitfuckery of a couple of days ago?


----------



## tim (Jul 14, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is this person that person who did similar stuff on other threads? Telling everyone "you're gonna be on my banned list in a minute if you're not careful" ?


Dad's Army has a lot to answer for.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

tim said:


> Dad's Army has a lot to answer for.


And Spartacus.


----------



## tim (Jul 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Given that the thread is mostly people begging to be put in someone's ignore list, isn't it rather the _opposite_ of a pile-on? A pile-off, maybe?


I Spartacus has a lot to answer for


----------



## andysays (Jul 14, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> That’s a 3.4 on the Twat Scale and a 5-fer.


Only a 3.4?

I'll try harder next time and see if I can at least get a 4.0


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> The answer is yes.



Stooping, eh



Count Cuckula said:


> get fucked you moron





Count Cuckula said:


> Prick





Count Cuckula said:


> You cock-ring.





Count Cuckula said:


> Wankstain


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Stooping, eh


Yes. Like most people I tend to respond to unnecessary ad hominem with ad hominem.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Yes. Like most people I tend to respond to unnecessary ad hominem with ad hominem.


Reckon you just make it up as you go along


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 15, 2021)

I wish people who use the phrase Ad Hominem would just write "I am a massive cunt" and save us all some time.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 15, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> I wish people who use the phrase Ad Hominem would just write "I am a massive cunt" and save us all some time.


Must be a Latin phrase for that


----------



## existentialist (Jul 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Must be a Latin phrase for that


"Ego ingenti mole cunnum"


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 15, 2021)

Tim Allen:









						Tim Allen draws criticism for comments on conservatives in Hollywood
					

Comedian Tim Allen has come under fire for his word choice in describing being conservative in Hollywood




					www.cbsnews.com
				




The odd thing about him is that he has a felony drug dealing conviction.  I don't think he could legally vote.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> "Ego ingenti mole cunnum"


Well, ok then


----------



## belboid (Jul 15, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Tim Allen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming he lives n California I think they repealed that law last year


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 15, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Tim Allen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"This is like ’30s Germany. I don’t know what happened." Well, one of those sentences is certainly true. And yeah, worth noting that he's not only a former drug dealer but also a snitch.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 15, 2021)

belboid said:


> Assuming he lives n California I think they repealed that law last year



They might have.  I believe that he was arrested with 1.4 pounds of cocaine.  With the drug sentences that conservatives like to hand down, he would have spent a lot more than 3 years in prison.  He only got that because he turned informant.  He could still be in prison under the sentencing guidelines.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> "This is like ’30s Germany. I don’t know what happened." Well, one of those sentences is certainly true. And yeah, worth noting that he's not only a former drug dealer but also a snitch.



Weimar Republic 1930s? That looks like a blast.


----------



## xenon (Jul 15, 2021)

I listened to the Owen Jones podcast the other day where he had Jeff Norcott on. I think Jeff is / can be quite funny but as mentioned earlier, the whole, you lefties won't like me saying this shtick, spoils it.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 15, 2021)

There's a lot of conservative comedians in the US:

Jeff Foxworthy
Denis Miller
Louis CK
Norm MacDonald
Jeff Dunham
Larry the Cable Guy

I will say one thing for Larry the Cable Guy, he lives where I do, and has donated a lot of money to children's causes such as cancer treatment centers, a children's burn center, and a child victim of crime counseling program.  However, I can't stand to listen to the guy.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 15, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> Has Lawrence come out and said anything since his shitfuckery of a couple of days ago?


He cancelled himself  his twitter account after doing a racism. Watching the speed with which his career tanked was breathtaking. Mind you, given his tour was planned for this autumn it was either going to be cancelled anyway, or become a super spreader event.

Creepy little fucker


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> There's a lot of conservative comedians in the US:
> 
> Jeff Foxworthy
> Denis Miller
> ...


is Louis CK conservative? masturbating in front of people might sound like something they get up to but sleazy behaviour is not limited to conservatives


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> is Louis CK conservative? masturbating in front of people might sound like something they get up to but sleazy behaviour is not limited to conservatives



No, sleezy behavior isn't limited to conservatives.  

He takes a dim view of SJWs and the Woke thing.  I assume that he tends more toward the conservative because of that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> No, sleezy behavior isn't limited to conservatives.
> 
> He takes a dim view of SJWs and the Woke thing.  I assume that he tends more toward the conservative because of that.


he was a progressive in some ways too though. i doubt he supported Trump or any other Republican. he is Mexican after all.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> he was a progressive in some ways too though. i doubt he supported Trump or any other Republican. he is Mexican after all.



I could be wrong.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 15, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Tim Allen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real name: Timothy Dick. 🤣


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 16, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> There's a lot of conservative comedians in the US:
> 
> Jeff Foxworthy
> Denis Miller
> ...



Right-wing wankers in the States also try to claim Bill Burr, but he's too funny to be right wing.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> He cancelled himself  his twitter account after doing a racism. Watching the speed with which his career tanked was breathtaking. Mind you, given his tour was planned for this autumn it was either going to be cancelled anyway, or become a super spreader event.
> 
> Creepy little fucker



I was just wondering if he's said anything since. You just know he's going to try and carve some kind of 'I've been cancelled' grift out of this for himself. 

A friend would share his stuff on Twitter before all this kicked off. It was fucking dire.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 16, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> Right-wing wankers in the States also try to claim Bill Burr, but he's too funny to be right wing.



I can see how the mistake can be made, but Bill Burr just hates everyone equally.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 16, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I can see how the mistake can be made, but Bill Burr just hates everyone equally.



Exactly.

Though there is an old clip of him from A Real Time With Bill Maher episode which is really good where he shuts down Maher's attempt to get him to moan and whinge about "cancel culture", and how it's supposedly strangling comedy.


----------



## maomao (Jul 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> he was a progressive in some ways too though. i doubt he supported Trump or any other Republican. he is Mexican after all.


Plenty of Hispanics voted for Trump. He does seem to have swung to the right since being exposed but that's at least partly because no-one else wants to listen to him anymore.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 16, 2021)

imposs1904 said:


> I was just wondering if he's said anything since. You just know he's going to try and carve some kind of 'I've been cancelled' grift out of this for himself.
> 
> A friend would share his stuff on Twitter before all this kicked off. It was fucking dire.


Possible on FB, but I don't think on Twitter unless he's opened a new account. I did look on his website but couldn't see anything. Perhaps since, but I'm not that desperate to a) see his Skeletor visage staring back at me and b) I don't care about his racist comedy bullshit.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> Plenty of Hispanics voted for Trump. He does seem to have swung to the right since being exposed but that's at least partly because no-one else wants to listen to him anymore.



Hispanic people are often conservative culturally.  They're really a better fit with the Republicans on that point than with the Dems.  The Republicans are just too racist to understand what an asset they could have there.


----------

